# Game 62: Bobcats vs. Suns (3/7/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (22-39) vs. Pheonix Suns (46-14)

9 p.m., US Airways Center
TV: WMYT MyTV12 Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
They're looking at a 0-for-6 road trip and the Suns are clearly the most challenging of the Bobcats' six opponents out West.

If they can't hold a typical NBA team under 120, what are they supposed to do against this wide-open, multi-talented bunch?

*SUNS UPDATE:*
Boris Diaw, out lately with a back injury, practiced Tuesday and might play tonight.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Anderson/Wallace/Brezec

Suns




































Nash/Bell/Marion/Thomas/Stoudemire

*KEY MATCHUP:*
Raymond Felton vs. Steve Nash















Raymond Felton has to be on his game against Steve Nash, the two-time defending league MVP.​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only chance we have is to get Tonya Harding to hit Nash in the knee with a piece of pipe.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great cut by Raymond and a nice pass by Gerald too. Voskuhl is playing the game of his life right now

10-10 7 min left in 1st


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We're doing a good job of slowing the Suns down. They've been inside 10 on the shot clock 2 or 3 times already

Primoz picked up 2 fouls in 2 min so it's probably going to be another long night for him


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Interesting lineup

Felton-Gerald-Morrison-Hollins-Voskuhl

Yeah these 3 pointers are killing us
25-15 3 min left in the first


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

End of the first 30-19 SUns

Geralds really struggling


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This is just a 3 point fest and we are gonna get killed if this keeps up but the Suns aren't making there shots

41-33 Suns


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We got back into this one quick.I turned it after the charge on Gerald when we must have been down 15 or so.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Suns are bricking like crazy hard to think it'll keep up


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Hawks and Sixers both won and the Bucks are blowing out the Lakers w/o Kobe so we can't lose any ping pong balls tonight


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a nice move by Raymond...Can't really say that Nash played it well,but that's okay.Maybe we need to play the suns get Carroll back on track,let Morrison see some open looks and get his confidence back.Not as though losing this game would make it much worse than it already is


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Right now I'm not really sure if it's the Suns playing bad or us playing incredible. We're doing a good job on defense and we're making our jumpshots so they can't get out and run

55-52 Suns at halftime

That's good to hear Diable, I still don't know how we are that close to Atlanta and Milwaukee since we've played so bad without Okafor


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know what Amare did but that's a free point and he's got a T

55-53 Suns 11 min left.

Morrison starting the 2nd half in place of DA


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Felton for three puts us up. Morrison follows with another 3

59-55.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think this is one of Bernie's few good coaching games. So far he's had a really good defensive game plan and he's calling TO's at the right time to get us back in the right mindset.

Who knows we could steal one tonight


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Amare got ejected?I was watching the end of the Cavs at Pistons...Delay of game T


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Amare T'd up. He's gone!

This is amazing how much different the refs are treating us compared to Monday night. This is crazy 

67-62 7 min left in the 3rd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He threw the ball into Carroll while he was on the ground after a charging foul. Didn't look like much but the ref's are on our side tonight


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn Suns started drainin them again

9-0 run

69-68 Bobcats 5 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn that was a bad TO by Morrison...leads straight to the transition trey


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ha, Voskuhl playin tough guy. He's usually catching people before they fall instead of pushing them out of bounds


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Start of the 4th quarter 

79-79 10 min left now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I sort of like it when someone fouls us and the refs actually blow the whistle.It's sort of peculiar,but I could learn to get used to it.

Nice dish from BK to Hollins.Hollins has made a couple of plays since I turned back to this game


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, 25 footer by Carroll with the shot clock running down

84-82 Bobcats 8 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I sort of like it when someone fouls us and the refs actually blow the whistle.It's sort of peculiar,but I could learn to get used to it.


lol I still don't understand why it happens against the 2nd best team in the league but not any other game on our schedule


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's nice to see Raymond getting some decent assist totals.He and BK each have 8.I don't think I remember the last time Raymond had a game that really impressed me.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Maybe the Raymond-BK lineup isn't so bad our small ball lineup is working well tonight

86-86 7 min left

2,000 post


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Knight has never really been right this year.He's a much better player than he's shown us since the injury,but you can't match up defensively against quality two guards with that line up.At times Raymond has done a good job offensively at the two,but he just can't defend guys who are five to eight inches taller than him night after night.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wonder how much this game is oging to help some playoff team down the road. Even if we don't win we've exposed some weaknesses


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> Knight has never really been right this year.He's a much better player than he's shown us since the injury,but you can't match up defensively against quality two guards with that line up.At times Raymond has done a good job offensively at the two,but he just can't defend guys who are five to eight inches taller than him night after night.


Looks like he might be hurt again or his hamstring is just acting up

Gerald get's T'd up. How many technicals is that now 4?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know about that call on Raymond...he didn't extend his arm,I re wound the DVR and maybe he jumped into the guy,but that's a weak offensive foul.


missed the alley oop to gerald...Damn Voskuhl finish the play


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great he is out. Can't catch a break this year can he

Voskuhl is playing good tonight 15/8

89-89 4 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We've looked pretty good in the zone tonight.The suns actually look a little confused.Big Difference from the start of the year when we looked awful every time we went to the zone

Nice tip in by Gerald


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG what the hell is that. Looked like Gerald got pulled down and then Felton gets called for a loose ball foul


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

beauty of a play to tie it up


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jake Voskuhl must have been possessed by the soul of someone who could play basketball tonight...he's basically played the entire 4th quarter I bet


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wonder when the last time Jake had thirty minutes without being DQ'ed....He's only got four personals right now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

another nice play by Gerald!Now hit the and 1!!!!!!!!!Yesssss


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hell yeah Gerald

Nice shot by Nash

98-96 29.5 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He's money this fourth quarter 

Wow, this is a great game.

Suns got a chance in this one. I can't believe Nash missed that layup


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

My computer's so damn slow right now

98-98 .4 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

They tried the same thing the Knicks used

OT!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see that charge.I rewound it and the guy moved underneath Raymond when he was in the air.Damned clock runs out if they don't call that stupidity

OT....

This is somewhat better than I expected.I thought I'd be flipping channels by the start of the fourth quarter looking for an entertaining game or watching something off my DVR.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was clearly a goaltend...It should be 106-104 and instead we're down 6


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

How the **** is that not goaltending

108-102 2 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well atleast we got to experience getting all the calls for some period of time


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty much the game right there

113-104 1 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't see how that's traveling

Final score 115-106. That was a good game no matter what the score says


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We ran out of gas...but this game might have been completely different if they'd called that goaltend.They killed us with the kick out treys in OT.


----------

